# eclipse - tomcat: Problem bei einfachem Webservice



## oetzi (20. Jan 2008)

moin zusammen,

diesmal probiere ich lokal auf meinem rechner nen kleinen webservice zu entwickeln

ich gehe nach folgendem tutorial vor:
http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/community/tutorials/BottomUpAxis2WebService/bu_tutorial.html

eigentlich hat auch alles gut geklappt.
bis ich zu punkt 18 gekommen bin. 

der tomcat server startet, aber ich bekomme folgende fehlermeldung


HTTP Status 404 - /Axis2WSTest/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
type Status report
message /Axis2WSTest/
description The requested resource (/Axis2WSTest/) is not available.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Apache Tomcat/6.0.14 


Axis2WSTest heist ja mein projekt. warum findet der das nicht?

ich nenn einfach mal die punkte wo ich mir im tutorial nicht sicher war, ob ich alles 100% richtig gemacht habe:

1. Download Eclipse WTP 2.0 -> der link war veraltet und funktionierte nicht mehr. darum habe ich mir eine standardeclipse (Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers) runtergeladen und anschließend über den update manager die web tool platform updates nachinstalliert. das müsste doch eigentlich so ok sein oder?

2. bei punkt 8 steht: "Build the Project, if its not auto build." was heißt das genau? wenn ich auf procejt > build all klicke passiert nicht wirklich was bzw nichts offensichtilches 

jo, wäre dankbar, wenn mir wer helfen könnte
gruß
oetzi


----------



## bronks (20. Jan 2008)

Zu Frage 1: Müßte passen.

Zu Frage2: Menü->Project->Build Automatically

So wie es in den Tuts steht funktioniert es selten und in deinem Fall eben leider nicht. Such in einem Projekt das WSDL. Irgendwo ganz unten steht die URL zum WS. Hänge an diese URL "?wsdl" dran und mach im Tut bei Punkt 20 weiter.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Oni (21. Jan 2008)

ich habe das tutorial auch vor ein paar tagen probiert, hat wunderbar geklappt. allerdings mit tomcat 5.5.xx.

sicher das du alle schritte befolgt hast? schreibt tomcat vielleicht irgendeine fehlermeldung?


----------



## oetzi (21. Jan 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu Frage 1: Müßte passen.
> 
> Zu Frage2: Menü->Project->Build Automatically
> Viel Erfolg.



nochmal zu 1: sitze jetzt auf der arbeit. hier ist das prob, dass ich hinter ner firewall sitze und hier habe ich schon vermehrt probs mit dem nachinstallieren von updates gehabt. lade mir jetzt grad von yoxos ne eclipse version mit dem ganzen WST plugins runter

nochmal zu 2: wollte eigentlich wissen, was genau bei so einem build vorgang passiert 


@oni:
wenn ich gleich die eclipse habe, probier ichs nochmal von anfang. 
gibt es nen log-file von tomcat? bzw. wird dann da auch was reingeschrieben, wenn die tomcat instanz von der eclipse genutzt wird?


----------



## Oni (21. Jan 2008)

Ich habe die "Eclipse IDE for Java EE" version von dieser Seite genutzt, ohne plugins nachzuinstallieren. 

www.eclipse.org/downloads/


den tomcat kann man ja in eclipse integrieren bzw über eclipse verwalten. seine log-ausgabe kommt dann direkt auf die console von eclipse.


----------



## oetzi (21. Jan 2008)

endlich hat der download gefunzt.
die firewall hier nimmt das ein bischen zu ernst 
mal hatte ich fehler in der runtergeladenen datei, mal ist der download gar nicht beendet worde... naja egal 

und ich bin schonmal was weitergekommen. habe diesmal tomcat 5.5 genutzt. ka ob es wirklich daran liegt, oder ob ich beim letzten mal irgendwas falsch gemacht habe.

naja, jetzt hänge ich bei punkt 26
-> irgendwie werden bei mir nur 2 dateien nach punkte 25 beim client erzeugt  (siehe screenshot)
desweiteren habe ich massig fehler in den ganzen jsp-dateien. ok, kann natürlich daran liegen,dass nicht alle dateien angelegt wurden






davon unabhängig nochmal ein paar allgemeine fragen:

1. "Build the Project, if its not auto build." tjo, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. dat steht auf auto-build, aber was soll der da jetzt genau machen?

2. was macht eclipse eigentlich beim deployen?


----------



## Oni (21. Jan 2008)

erscheint deine axis2 libraries gar nicht zu finden. 

Steht bei dir unter:
window >> perferences >> Web Services >> Axis2 Preferences >> Axis2 Runtime

"Axis2 runtime loaded successfully  !!!"

??


----------



## oetzi (21. Jan 2008)

jep, mhh aber es ist die 1.3 version...


----------



## Oni (21. Jan 2008)

hmm, komisch... die 1.3 version habe ich auch. 

dann kopier mal die libraries von d:\axis2-1.3\lib in den WebContent\WEB-INF\lib\ - Ordner von deinem projekt.


----------



## oetzi (21. Jan 2008)

nö nix...
reicht das wenn ich die in den lib ordner vom client packe? und muss ich die dann unter preferences > java build path > librarys noch angeben, oder schnallt eclipse das so?

ARG, ich glaubs nicht...
hab grad nochmal nen client2 angelegt. unter punkt 25 hatte ich bei port name conveterSOAP12port_http anstatt conveterSOAP11port_http stehn...
was ist dieser port name? oder was hat er für ne funktion? würde ich gerne zum nachvollziehen wissen.

jetzt mach ich das tutorial mal weiter


----------



## oetzi (21. Jan 2008)

mhpf, zu früh gefreut...

ich habe zwar keine fehlermeldungen mehr, aber es wurde wieder viel zu wenige dateien erstellt. 
(sobald ich die ConverterClient.java einfüge, gehts mit den fehler aber auch schon wieder los)





desweiteren ist mir in der erzeugten wsdl aufgefallen, dass die nicht genau so aussieht, wie die im tut.
ist zwar nur ne kleinigkeit, aber ich hab zu wenig ahnung davon, ob es was ausmacht





der ganze obere rote teil, unterscheidet sich


----------



## Oni (21. Jan 2008)

das passt schon, bei mir war das auch nicht alles 1 zu 1 wie im tutorial. aber ich konnte den client starten und habe das richtige ergebnis bekommen.


----------



## oetzi (21. Jan 2008)

aber ich nehme an, dass dein client mehr als 2 dateien im src/wtp ordner hatte oder?

mhh in der ConverterClient.java will der ja folgendes importieren
import wtp.ConverterConverterSOAP11Port_httpStub.CelsiusToFarenheit;
import wtp.ConverterConverterSOAP11Port_httpStub.CelsiusToFarenheitResponse;

und das sind wohl 2 Klassen die mir fehlen


----------



## Oni (21. Jan 2008)

ich habe server und client im wtp-package.

insgesamt habe ich 4 klasse:
- Converter.java
- ConverterCallbackHandler.java
- ConverterClient.java
- ConverterStub.java


Aubau vom Client ConverterClient.java:

```
package wtp;

import java.rmi.RemoteException;

import org.apache.axis2.AxisFault;

import wtp.ConverterStub.CelsiusToFarenheit;
import wtp.ConverterStub.CelsiusToFarenheitResponse;

public class ConverterClient {

	public static void main(String[] args){
		try {
            float celsiusValue = 100;
            ConverterStub stub = new ConverterStub();
            CelsiusToFarenheit c2f = new CelsiusToFarenheit();
            c2f.setCelsius(celsiusValue);
            CelsiusToFarenheitResponse res = stub.celsiusToFarenheit(c2f);
            System.out.println("Celsius : "+celsiusValue+" = "+"Farenheit : "+res.get_return());
	    } 
		catch (AxisFault e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
	    } 
		catch (RemoteException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
	    }
	}
}
```


----------



## oetzi (21. Jan 2008)

jupieh 
dank dir für die mühe! 
hab einfach mal die import geschichten umbenannt und schon ging es.
war aber ein bischen irreführend im tutorial, dass da so viele dateien angezeigt wurden. dachte die würden bei mir fehlen.
puh, endlich klappt mal was. jetzt mach ich erstmal feierabend und werd mir das morgen nochmal in ruhe von vorne angucken um das ganze nochmal nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Oni (21. Jan 2008)

freut mich das es klappt. 

das tutorial war ja ein klacks ;-)

ich habe danach dann versucht security einzubauen mit rampart, dass war nervtötent.


----------



## oetzi (23. Jan 2008)

ich habe jetzt nochmal probiert das ganze mit dem tomcat 6.0 ans laufen zu bringen, aber wie anfänglich komme ich dann bei punkt 18 nicht weiter 


> 18. This will deploy the Axis2 server webapp on the configured servlet container and will display the Axis2 home page. Note that the servlet container will start up according to the Server configuration files on your workspace.



HTTP Status 404 - /xTestWebserviceT6/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
type Status report
message /xTestWebserviceT6/
description The requested resource (/xTestWebserviceT6/) is not available.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Apache Tomcat/6.0.14


worin unterscheiden sich denn die versionen 5.5 und 6.0?


----------

